# Sunshine Coast Herping - Last Night



## Bench_Warmer01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and sunshine coast dan went herping last night.. saw 5 snakes...

2 Golden Crowneds,1 small eyed snake,1 white crowned snake and a STEPHENS BANDED SNAKE............


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like a good night matt, your pics are always getting better and better


----------



## saratoga (Oct 27, 2008)

What type of habitat were you spotting in? rainforest?


----------



## SCam (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome.. nice pics


----------



## iceman (Oct 27, 2008)

nice stephens banded mate.


----------



## pete12 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice looking good where a bouts did you go


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the last pic  Where did you go?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2008)

not really any point in asking "where did you go" as herpers dont like to give out there locations. is says where matt lives below his join date and above his gender, does that give you a fair idea?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 27, 2008)

We found it on the beach in Mooloolaba...(sarcasm)
Lol, and Saratoga, yes it was Rainforest. Ill upload some pics I got in a few minutes.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2008)

can't wait for your pics dan, you guys have been seeing heaps. I got only one thing up on matt and that is I have seen a bandy bandy, but he has seen piles and piles of snakes I havnt seen  maybe one day I will find them though (by piles I mean, rough scaleds, death adders, stephens banded and a heap more)


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 27, 2008)

*Stephen's Banded Pic's*

ill throw in some frogs and other snakes of the night too






















Golden Crowned





Small Eyed





Male 1st Female 2nd Stony Creek Frog


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2008)

brilliant pics dan, love the stephensi shots. I know a good place for them near me, its just a matter of talking my mum into taking me for a night drive


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice pictures! cant wait till it starts warming up here!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the frog!

(This is my 700th post! )


----------



## jase75 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Pics. How did u find the snakes? Driving ? Walking? Looks like it was a really good trip. Wish there was some place close to me that i could find such a awesome range of snakes.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 27, 2008)

good pics - that banded is a stunner. Hopefully I'll be doing a trip/camp out tomorrow night and have as much luck ( skill?) as you guys


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 27, 2008)

jase75 said:


> Great Pics. How did u find the snakes? Driving ? Walking? Looks like it was a really good trip. Wish there was some place close to me that i could find such a awesome range of snakes.



We were driving along gravel roads.



Fuscus said:


> good pics - that banded is a stunner. Hopefully I'll be doing a trip/camp out tomorrow night and have as much luck ( skill?) as you guys



It's just luck haha, look forward to the pics of our trip!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic pics guys! Love that Stephens Banded!


----------

